# benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus



## menikmati (18. Januar 2009)

Halloerstmal, ich hätte mal eine Frage zur benötigten Ausrüstung da ich bald ein paar Wochen auf den Cook Inseln in der Südsee verbringe. 

Ich hoffe hier können mir einige Experten von euch ein wenig helfen, 

Ich habe vom Meeresangeln überhaupt keine Ahnung, und 
bräuchte ein paar Tipps bezüglich Ausrüstung für die Riffangelei bzw Angelei vom Strand aus,  

( Schleppfischen mit dem Boot werde ich mir auch ein zwei mal gönnen) 

damit ich jetz noch etwas Material einkaufen kann. 

Daher bräuchte ich Vorschläge für ne gute Reiserute  Wurfgewicht, Schnur, Haken und ein Köder. 


Vielen Dank für eure Tipps
Zum vollen Editor wechseln​


----------



## Wollebre (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

heh mal bei google rein mit suchbegriff: fishing Cook Inseln
da gibts jede menge informationen. schwerpunkt big game fischen vom boot.
vom ufer sieht es aus wie auf bali, flach ablaufendes ufer mit vorgelagertem riff.
hier könnte man mit einer kräftigen spinnrute mit natur- oder kunstköder angeln.
schweres brandungsgeräte wie hier an der ostsee ist nicht empfehlenswert, im korallenboden gibt es dann laufend hänger.

hier noch eine adresse:
*Cook Islands Game Fishing Club
*T 682 21419
Email - islands@gatepoly.co.ck


----------



## menikmati (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

Danke für den Tipp

Hochseefischen brauch ich keine Tips mir gings rein darum was ich mir im Angelkatalog bestellen soll für das Fischen vom Strand aus, paar sachen nicht so teuer,
Reiserute.... welches WG welche Schnur etc....
weil ich hätt mir jetzt ne rute mit wg 100-200 g bestellt und 40er Schnur drauf gemacht


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

Hi! Bist Du auf Rarotonga? Bei Muri Beach gibt es für wenig Geld Kleinboote zu mieten, mit denen man ans Riff heran fahren kann.
Im Norden gibt es auch viele Stellen wo man an die Riffkante waten kann.
Beim Gerät muß man Kompromisse eingehen; die Angel, die allen vorkommenden Fischen gerecht wird, gibt es nicht. Aber Du liegst da schon nicht falsch mit deinen Gedanken; eine kräftige Rute mit mittlerer Rolle und 40er klingt gut.. .
Petri!
Ach ja - und nimm ein Paar Popper mit... .


----------



## menikmati (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

danke für die tipps, sag mir mal ein paar popper die da in frage kämen, hab so teile noch nie benutzt, popper jigss und was es da alles gibt,

farbe und Längen angaben.

Wie fischt man da sonst ? auch mit Schwimmer und Köfi möglich

oder welche sonstigen Kunstköder kann man nehmen,
ich möchte nur ein bisschen was mitnehmen und nicht den ganzen Koffer voll machen

Ich bin grad auch noch am Überlegen welche Brandungsrolle ich mir kaufen soll hat das jemand nen guten Vorschlag so Preisklasse 50 Euro wo genug Schnur drauf passt und die sich gut wirft.

greets


greets


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

#h menikmati viel Spass in der Südsee, ist auch noch eines meiner Reiseziele, schreib mal wie es war.  #h

 Meine Empfehlung ist, nehme auch Sbirolinos mit, kleine leichte Blinker u. kleine Salzwasserfliegen (glitzernd u. brillierend). An kleinen geschützen Stränden u. seichten Lagunen kannst du damit auch kleine Fische fangen, falls die Grossen nicht wollen.  #6
Das mit der Rolle für 50,- Euro, ist ein super Problem , habe keine Ahnung was in dem Bereich tauglich u. haltbar ist  #c, weil du angelst in *Salzwasser.* Das Salzwasser greift alles aus Metall an, du musst die Rolle immer mit Süsswasser abspülen u. die Angel auch, wegen den Ringen. 
Eins noch, die Angel darf nicht zu schwer sein, den du hast sie ständig in der Hand, das ist mit der Zeit ganz schön anstrengend. 

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## menikmati (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

wo gibts denn Popper und andere Materialien für die Auslandsangelei? Askari hat da nicht so viel


----------



## GiantKiller (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

so 100 euro sollte man schon in die rolle investieren sonst wird man nicht viel spass dran haben.

statt einer spinnrute wär evt auch eine brandungsrute mit naturköder erfolgversprechender am strand.


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*



menikmati schrieb:


> wo gibts denn Popper und andere Materialien für die Auslandsangelei? Askari hat da nicht so viel



Hallo, zum Beispiel hier.

Aber mal was Grundsätzliches: Mit Deinen Preisvorstellungen beim Gerät wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Die Fische in den Tropen sind im Drill "etwas" kampfstärker und "etwas" schneller als einheimische Flossenträger (ist ungefähr so wie beim Autofahren der Unterschied zwischen Golf und Ferrari); da braucht man bestes (und leider nicht sehr preisgünstiges) Angelgerät. Geht Dir ein anständiger Bluefin- oder gar Giant Trevally an Billigtackle, ist der Angelspaß sehr schnell und endgültig beendet. Für diese Fische ist eine äußerst robuste Rolle mit erstklassiger Bremse und geflochtener Schnur ein Muss. Als Einstiegsmodell bei der Rolle würde ich Dir zu Pennrollen (Slammer- oder Spinnfischer-Serie) raten. Aber eine Rolle für 50 Euro? Vergiß es.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

Hi! Wenn man etwas Zeit hat, könnte man versuchen bei Ebay eine Quick 5500 oder eine 6500er Spinfisher zu bekommen - gerade die Penn gehen oft erstaunlich günstig über den Tisch.. . Wenn Du mit einer Multi gut umgehen kannst, wäre eine 6500er ABU auch sehr brauchbar.
Gute Reiseruten in der von dir angepeilten Preiklasse kenne ich eigentlich keine - wird sich aber finden lassen.
Popper kaufe ich von Rapala (zu klein und keine Auswahl..), oder YoZuri.. .
Petri!


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

schreib mal die von mir oben angegebene email an und stelle dort deine Fragen, auch was Preise betrifft. Bin sicher, dass dort alles billiger ist als hier. Bevor du nach Hause fliegst, alles was hier nicht benötigt wird wieder verkaufen! Mit Angelgerät und persönlichen Klamotten muß man sehr schnell Übergepäck bezahlen und dann wird es doppelt teuer.


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: benötigte Ausrüstung für Südseeangelei vom Strand aus*

ich würde wohl in eine billige brandungsrute  ca. 50 euro investieren.
dazu eine spinfisher mit geflochtener schnur drauf (ca. 150 euro)

dann noch etwas vorfachmaterial, blei, wirbel und einige große solide haken. (ca. 50 euro)

dann hast du für unter 250 euro(gesamtgewicht 3 kg) eine solide ausrüstung, die auch mal einen etwas größeren fisch wegsteckt.

vor ort brauchst du nur noch etwas garnele,köderfisch, ect kaufen, das ganze rausschleudern und bequem vom liegestuhl aus warten, das etwas passiert.


----------

